# Taskmaster Tires



## Swany

I had a 6" split develop in the right front tire on my 06 27RSDS. Called Keystone and they said that they have never used Taskmaster tires. Suggested I check to see if the dealer could have installed them during PDI. I know that the dealer didn't install tires because I was there, but I called them anyway. They did not install any tires.

The dealer did call Taskmaster and they are sending me a new tire. My question is, does anybody else have "Taskmaster" tires delivered on their Outback?

Maybe my unit had Nanco and they all blew up between the factory and Washington state and got replaced with Taksmasters?


----------



## tdvffjohn

Interesting. I thought the dealer was responsible to help on any warranty issues for a certain period of time, They did not put them on and Keystone says they did not either. Somebody needs to splain how they got there.

John

A search of the site comes up empty on the word Taskmaster. It would be safe to say with all the tire discussions here and no one used the word, that no one else has them.


----------



## henmunoz

tdvffjohn said:


> Interesting. I thought the dealer was responsible to help on any warranty issues for a certain period of time, They did not put them on and Keystone says they did not either. Somebody needs to splain how they got there.
> 
> John
> 
> A search of the site comes up empty on the word Taskmaster. It would be safe to say with all the tire discussions here and no one used the word, that no one else has them.
> [snapback]125840[/snapback]​


I had the same problem with the same tires. They did come monted on my 25RSS...I just gave them a call and I got 5 new ones no questions asked. I did give them the DOT number. Here is the number. 866-481-9554...


----------



## HootBob

Never heard of them before









Don


----------



## Thor

I am with Don???? I wonder how many more ???

Thor


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

my 27 rsds arrived with Nanco, Tireco promplty replaced the tires when I called them.
Where do you live in Wa state?


----------



## Swany

Doxie-Doglover said:


> my 27 rsds arrived with Nanco, Tireco promplty replaced the tires when I called them.
> Where do you live in Wa state?
> [snapback]126069[/snapback]​


Puyallup


----------



## Swany

tdvffjohn said:


> Interesting. I thought the dealer was responsible to help on any warranty issues for a certain period of time, They did not put them on and Keystone says they did not either. Somebody needs to splain how they got there.
> 
> John
> 
> A search of the site comes up empty on the word Taskmaster. It would be safe to say with all the tire discussions here and no one used the word, that no one else has them.
> [snapback]125840[/snapback]​


So you also had Taskmasters. Keystone (a guy named matt) catagorically says that they have never used them.

The one of mine that failed look weatehered compared to the other 4 (counting the spare). It showed cracking in the tread grooves but the DOT numbers (which is actually the mfg date, showed it as built in the 26 week of 2005 just like the rest of them.

Taskmaster sent a replacement, I'm just wondering if I want to keep them on the TT at all.


----------



## Deeta

I also have/had Taskmasters on my 2006 28RSDS. These are without a doubt the worst tires I have EVER seen installed on any vehicle, trailer, motorcycle, motorhome or wheelbarrow!

We took off for Yellowstone, Tetons, Rushmore, etc 3 weeks ago. I noticed abnormal tire wear in Colorado so I double-checked tire pressure and lug torque just to be sure even though I had done it (and a shop check it also for me as a courtesy) prior to leaving. I had also checked it a few days into the trip (anal, I know).

On night in Utah on the return leg I really got concerned especially after a tire store manager next to a gas station I was at noticed my tires and offered to sell me new tires. Of course he didn't have the correct size and was closing so I drove slowly to a Walmart in St George, got their last 2 Goodyear ST tires. I installed those the next AM in the Mesquite heat since Wally will mount but not install trailer tires. I also used the spare and got home OK.

The tires are sun cracked worn badly and the tread is about to come off. When I say badly, I mean some tires are worn on the outside edges, some on the inside and all seem to have the treads separating.

I called my dealer from the raod and they had me call the tire company who supplies Keystone who also denied ever using Taskmaster. I'm in the process of getting Keystone or the dealer reimburse me for the tires I had to buy on the road. It will probably be a battle, but I had no choice but to replace them. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## HootBob

Deeta sorry to hearr about your trip with those tire but really glad you got home safely
Keep on both of them about those junk tires and don't give up
We'll be waiting to hear how you make out

Don


----------



## tdvffjohn

One person has a problem and Keystone says they never used them, I m first thinking someone made a swap somewhere. Now a second person has Taskmaster tires on a trailer, so how can Keystone deny using them??


----------



## MJRey

Taskmaster, Mission, Nanco, etc.

I think it's clear Keystone puts on whatever tires they can get cheap. Then when there's a problem they point their finger at either the tire manufacturer or the dealer. I changed all of mine after two of them failed prematurely (Mission) on my last trip. I personally wouldn't put on a replacement tire of the same brand as one that I just had problems with. Based on my research these cheap brands tend to have high failure rates. A trailer tire blowout can cause a lot of damage and I didn't want to worry about the tires every trip I take.


----------



## California Jim

Having worked in distrubution / manufacturing all of my life I find it likely that at some point in time Outback probably had a supply issue. A shortage or delay in getting the tires they needed. A quick responding manager would have acquired a batch of temporary replacements...Taskmasters.

All this could have occured without the knowledge of the folks up front in customer service as the build SOP still claims they are using Nancos, Duros, or whatever.


----------



## KatnJohn

We are buying an Outback with Duro tires (2004) - they look to be all right - but wouldn't mind suggestions on a good brand of trailer tires to replace them if we need to.


----------



## MJRey

Congratulations on the new (to you) trailer. Based on my unscientific research and experience here are my picks.

Good:
Maxxis ST 8008
Towmaster
Goodyear Marathon

Poor or Suspect:
Mission
Nanco
Carlisle

I've heard stories of people having problems with Duro but I had them on my popup and they seemed like a good tire. The tires on the trailer may be fine especially if they already have a few thousand miles on them and they show no visible signs of problems. In my case and many that I have read about the tires seemed to fail very quickly or not at all. The trailers previous owner may have already put on enough miles to get past the point where a manufacturing defect would show up.


----------



## H2oSprayer

Our 2004 has the Duro tires on it. Looking at some of the tire problems that our fellow forum members are having, I gave all 5 of our tires an above normal inspection just last night while stocking it for this weekend trip. Even the spare that has been under cover since day one shows a lot of cracking to the sidewalls. I was suprised when I removed the spare cover to find that one cracking as well. I plan on replacing all 5 with Goodyears next week.


----------

